# Ancien pack français NeoOffice



## Stryper (23 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Après quelques recherches infructueuses sur le forum, je navigue désespérément à la recherche du pack français d'une ancienne suite (NeoOffice 2.2.6) installée sur ma pomme (Imac G3 Ruby, 400 mhz, boosté à 1 Go de ram). Impossible de mettre la main dessus! Quelqu'un aurait il une piste car le site NeoOffice l'a mis depuis bien longtemps aux oubliettes...
Je pense faire migrer ma bestiole vers Tiger et là je suis sauvé: OpenOffice 3.0.0 en français en ma possession ! Mais en attendant de trouver le fameux discobole noir, je me fais violence avec le "language" par défaut.


Merci d'avance de prêter intérêt à mes petits soucis.


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2016)

Stryper a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> Après quelques recherches infructueuses sur le forum, je navigue désespérément à la recherche du pack français d'une ancienne suite (NeoOffice 2.2.6) installée sur ma pomme (Imac G3 Ruby, 400 mhz, boosté à 1 Go de ram). Impossible de mettre la main dessus! Quelqu'un aurait il une piste car le site NeoOffice l'a mis depuis bien longtemps aux oubliettes...
> Je pense faire migrer ma bestiole vers Tiger et là je suis sauvé: OpenOffice 3.0.0 en français en ma possession ! Mais en attendant de trouver le fameux discobole noir, je me fais violence avec le "language" par défaut.
> ...



En fait il ne te manque que le pack de langue en français ... ça va être dur à trouver. Et Pages 2.0 (iWork 06) ne te va pas sous Panther ?


----------



## Stryper (28 Janvier 2016)

melaure a dit:


> En fait il ne te manque que le pack de langue en français ... ça va être dur à trouver. Et Pages 2.0 (iWork 06) ne te va pas sous Panther ?



C'est bien ça, il me manque seulement le pack français de cette version. Je me vois donc aujourd'hui obligé de passer sous Tiger pour bénéficier d'une suite complète en français...
Pour iWork, je crois qu'il me faut la version 05 et non 06 pour mon processeur G3.
https://support.apple.com/kb/SP676?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

En plus, il semblerait qu'il n'y ait pas eu de tableur intégré à cette suite pour l'époque...
Je suis bien frustré sur le coup.

J'ai vu une suite intéressante AppleWorks 6, je vais chercher si je ne peux pas la trouver sur le net.


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2016)

Stryper a dit:


> C'est bien ça, il me manque seulement le pack français de cette version. Je me vois donc aujourd'hui obligé de passer sous Tiger pour bénéficier d'une suite complète en français...
> Pour iWork, je crois qu'il me faut la version 05 et non 06 pour mon processeur G3.
> https://support.apple.com/kb/SP676?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
> 
> ...



Oui Numbers a commençé dans iWork '08.

Il me semble qu'on pouvait ruser avec iWork 06 sur G3 en l'installant en mode target depuis un G4 

En effet AppleWorks 6 peut aussi être une solution ... sinon Office 2004 aussi.


----------



## Stryper (28 Janvier 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Oui Numbers a commençé dans iWork '08.
> 
> Il me semble qu'on pouvait ruser avec iWork 06 sur G3 en l'installant en mode target depuis un G4
> 
> En effet AppleWorks 6 peut aussi être une solution ... sinon Office 2004 aussi.





Bon, voilà où j'en suis:

- NeoOffice 2.2.6 et OpenOffice 1.1.2 trouvés mais pas le pach français;
- Iwork 5 et 6 non trouvés et de toute façon incomplets (pas de tableur);
- Microsoft Office 2004 pour Mac, pas trouvé mais quid de son mariage avec Panther (lenteur? réponse?)
et..... AppleWorks 6. Et là, j'ai besoin d'une validation car j'ai trouvé ça.
http://macintoshgarden.org/apps/appleworks-6

Auquel je rajouterais cela (la MAJ FR),
https://support.apple.com/kb/DL617?locale=en_US

Serait-ce bon à votre avis? Merci!


----------



## luc1en (28 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir,

si tu trouves, Appleworks 6 est vraiment une solution légère et complète. Je l'ai longtemps pratiquée sur plusieurs PPC depuis Mac OS 8.
Loin des usines à gaz que sont devenues les suites bureautiques, sans toutefois encore savoir faire le café…


----------



## Stryper (28 Janvier 2016)

luc1en a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> si tu trouves, Appleworks 6 est vraiment une solution légère et complète. Je l'ai longtemps pratiquée sur plusieurs PPC depuis Mac OS 8.
> Loin des usines à gaz que sont devenues les suites bureautiques, sans toutefois encore savoir faire le café…




Merci, tu confirmes ce que j'ai pu lire sur les forums anglophones. 
Est ce que le premier lien semble digne de confiance?


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2016)

Oui Macintoshgarden est un site d'abandonware mac connu depuis un bon moment


----------



## Stryper (29 Janvier 2016)

Merci Melaure!
J'ai téléchargé l'ensemble et je vais tenter de l'installer. Entre temps et pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai trouvé Microsoft Office 2004 pour Mac ici:

http://sdfox7.com/macppc/


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2016)

Stryper a dit:


> Merci Melaure!
> J'ai téléchargé l'ensemble et je vais tenter de l'installer. Entre temps et pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai trouvé Microsoft Office 2004 pour Mac ici:
> 
> http://sdfox7.com/macppc/




Impeccable ! Office 2004 est censé tourner sous Jaguar aussi (10.2). Mais si c'est trop lourd il y a Office X.


----------



## Stryper (30 Janvier 2016)

Résultats de mes tests, en résumé grosse(s) déception(s):

- Le Microsoft Office 2004 est en Anglais US/Japonais;
- AppleWorks 6 est pas mal, fluide mais limité en terme de format;

Car  mon idée est de pouvoir disposer d'une palette de format varié pour consulter et travailler sur ses fichiers autant sous Panther/Tiger que sur un OS actuel (interface en français!). Donc, jusqu'à présent, seule ma version NeoOffice 2.2.6 répond à mes critères en plus de sa fluidité.
Je ne sais pas où je vais pouvoir trouver ce fameux pach français tant désiré. Auriez vous une idée? Je vais tenter de contacter Neo Office.org si la communauté peut éventuellement m'aider.

Si je ne trouve vraiment pas, je règlerais le problème avec une connexion Internet, je rédigerai mes écrits via une suite en ligne type Google Drive: un traitement de texte en .docx avec une copie en .odt pour le retravailler si nécessaire sur Neo Office si je n'ai plus de connexion.
Résultat des courses: il faut vraiment que je passe à Tiger.


----------



## Stryper (30 Janvier 2016)

Bien, j'ai enfin résolu définitivement mon problème. Sur un autre forum, j'ai pu trouver des versions de OpenOffice en français pour Panther et Tiger. Même si ces versions sont obsolètes et donc instables, ça va me dépanner. Si ça peut aider, je donne le lien:


http://www.openoffice.org/fr/Telecharger/anciennes_versions.html

Merci Melaure et Luc1en de m'avoir aidé!


----------

